#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Captação de Recursos

## RafaelIpv7



----------


## mendoncarick

mais essa agora, por que em ves de você cobrar 3x 1500,00 voce nao oferece o serviço e cobra comisao do que consegui?

----------

